# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  RELES

## BILLYgr

RELES.jpgSIGMA APOLLO.jpg 

Καλησπέρα σας! Σε συναγερμό apollo θέλω να να εγκαταστήσω τον παραπάνω ρελε προκειμένου όταν χτιπαη συναγερμός που έχει διάρκεια 3 λεπτά να ανάβουν 2 h 3 led προβολής που θα συνδεθούν σε σειρά.
Ερώτηση 1η τα 12v να τα πάρω από το pgm η απο τα 12v που ενεργοποιουνται για όσο χρόνο είναι ενεργοποιημενος ο συναγερμός? 2ον είναι σωστή η συνδεσμολογεια στη φοτο? εάν ναι τότε θα μου ανάβει τα leg όσο είναι ενεργοποιημενος ο συναγερμός δηλ. 3 λεπτά. Το ζητούμενο μου είναι με τη τρόπους όταν ενεργοποιηθεί και σταματήσει να παραμένουν τα led συνέχεια ανέμενα για μια ώρα τουλάχιστον. 3ον μήπως αυτό που ζητάω το έχει το pgm? Δηλ. προγραμματισμο να κραταη ανοιχτό το ρελε για πχ 60 λεπτά? Σημειώσει παιδιά όλα αυτά τα διασταυρωνω μαζί σας διότι θα πάω 150 χιλιόμετρα να εγκαταστήσω τα led. Ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------


## glamor

στην θέση σου λέω να βάλεις μετά το ρελε ένα χρονοδιακόπτη (εκεί ρυθμίζεις το χρόνο καθυστέρηση διακοπής) οπότε κάθε φορά που ενεργοποιείτε το arlam να οπλίζει το χρονοδιακόπτη.

----------


## BILLYgr

χρονοδιακόπτης που θα ενεργοποιητε με μια εντολή του ρελε? πως το βλέπεις κανε μου ένα σκαρίφημα να καταλάβω φίλε. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilimertzani

Από ότι είδα τα pgms έχουν χρόνο 1-99sec.οποτε πρέπει να βάλεις χρονικό delay off.καθε φορά που θα ενεργοποιείται την pgm,(λόγω συναγερμού ή από το πληκτρολόγιο )θα ανάβουν τα φώτα και θα σβήνουν με την καθυστέρηση που έχεις ορισει στο χρονικό

----------


## BILLYgr

Καλησπέρα!!!! χρονικό delay off?? καμία φώτο ... κανα σχεδιακη ρε παιδιάαα ...και εάν υπάρχει ρελε off με ενσωματωμένο χρονοδιακοπτη?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://oaedhlectrologoi.blogspot.com/2018/01/wc.html
Με πιάνει "φαγούρα " να μάθω για ποιον λόγο μετά το κάλεσμα συναγερμού να θέλεις τα φώτα αναμμένα για 1 ώρα (δηλαδή αν συμβεί το κάλεσμα την διάρκεια της ημέρας , πάλι θέλεις να ανάψουν τα led? και σε τι θα βοηθήσουν κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας )

----------


## BILLYgr

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ. θα προσαρμόσω και αισθητήρα φίλε μου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ανιχνευτή κίνησης για φώτα εννοείς , αλλά και πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω να μην είναι μόνιμα οι ανιχνευτές κίνησης συνδεδεμένοι ανεξάρτητα πότε θα καλέσει / σβήσει ο συναγερμός . Γιατί μόνο συγκεκριμένα για 1 ώρα μετά που θα καλέσει ο συναγερμός .
Την φιλοσοφία που σκέφτηκες εξήγησε .

----------


## BILLYgr

αισθητήρα ημέρα νύχτα πετρο όχι κίνησης. ναι μεν ο ρελες θα είναι ενεργοποιημενοσ για 1 ώρα άλλα τα led δεν θα ανάβουν ήμερα διότι θα παρεμβάλλεται ο αισθητηρας νυχτός φίλε. Σωστό?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σωστό .... αλλά εν μέρη ποια είναι η ουσία δεν κατάλαβα ... για να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα όπως το βλέπω εγώ. 
Μπαίνει π.χ. κάποιος πεινασμένος διαρρήκτης και νύχτα για να δει αν έχεις κάτι καλό στο ψυγείο / ενεργοποιείται ο συναγερμός / ο διαρρήκτης υποθέτουμε το βάζει αμέσως στα πόδια / πριν μπει ο διαρρήκτης στο σπίτι από έξω ήταν σκοτεινά / τώρα που το βάζει στα πόδια του προσφέρεις και φωτισμό για να φύγει με άνεση?  :Lol:  (το νόημα ποιο είναι )

----------


## BILLYgr

Μου αρεσης..... γιατί ρωτάς. Όταν αναφέρω προβολής led η οποίοι τοποθετουνται έξω και όχι στο ψυγείο εξυπακούεται ότι καλύπτουμε περιφερειακή εγκατάσταση με μπιμ και εξωτερικά ραντάρ φίλε μου!!!!! και με 1 ώρα φώτα θα βλέπει πιάτο μέσα από τα παράθυρά του το χώρο του. Σωστο?????

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έλα μωρέ ο άνθρωπος πεινούσε , θα τον χώσεις στα κάγκελα κιόλας ? κάνε το με σύστημα ενεργοποίησης ναρκοπέδιου κατά την φυγής , και μιας φωτιστικής ταμπέλας που να αναγράφει "ευχαριστούμε που μας προτιμήσατε " .

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αυτο που παραθεσε (με 12v ταση λειτουργιας) δεν θελει ουτε ρε-λες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυτο που παραθεσε (με 12v ταση λειτουργιας) δεν θελει ουτε ρε-λες.


Και τι σημαίνει το παρακάτω? (δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε κύκλωμα χαμηλής τάσης) εννοεί ότι μπορεί να το τροφοδοτήσεις (το ίδιο όχι το ξέχωρα κύκλωμα) με 12V συνεχές , αλλά να περιέχει και αμπέρ?
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δεν ξέρω τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητης.στις προδιαγραφές του έχει τροφοδοσία :12Vdc που σημαίνει ότι μας καλύπτει .

----------


## BILLYgr

Κανα ρελεδκι off μικρο 10A ψαχνω βρε παιδια οχι ραγας σαν αυτο που εχω στη φωτο. Και εαν υπαρχη καποιο σχεδιο πως με μια εντολη  του ρελε off θα ενεργοποιητε ο χρονοδιακιπτης. Εκτος και τον εχει ενσωματομενο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να πω μια σκέψη? αλλά μην με πάρετε με τις πέτρες αν πω πατάτα . 
Συνήθως  αυτά τα συστήματα είτε συναγερμών είτε και πυρανίχνευσης , στον  κεντρικό πίνακα τους αφού ενεργοποιηθούν μια φορά από κάποια "παραβίαση "  που εντόπισαν , αυτό το δείχνουν σε κάποιο λαμπάκι μόνιμα αναμμένο έτσι  δεν είναι? 
Για να μπορεί να έχει γνώση ο ιδιοκτήτης όταν επιστρέψει  ότι πράγματι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ο συναγερμός και κατόπν με reset  διαγράφεις το σφάλμα , έχω δίκιο? αυτό το πράγμα το έχουμε στον  συγκεκριμένο συναγερμό του  Billygr ?
Η ιδέα είναι ότι εφόσον το δικό του pgm είναι μόνο για 3 λεπτά και άρα δεν μας βολεύει / εκμεταλλευόμενοι το λαμπάκι ειδοποίησης του σφάλματος από πίνακα που λογικά θα παραμένη μόνιμα αναμμένο μέχρι να την ακυρώσει ο ιδιοκτήτης , αυτό να μας κάνει την δουλειά ?

----------


## vasilimertzani

Πέτρο αν τον εξυπηρετεί αυτό μπορεί να γίνει.
Χρονικό delay off  εκανες κάποια αναζήτηση και δεν σου έβγαλε τίποτα;

----------


## pvog67

για κοιτα και αυτο https://shelly.cloud/shelly1-open-source/ και με 2 τετοια μπορεις να μην τραβας και καλωδια μεχρι εκει που ανοιγουνε οι προβολεις, ειναι 12v και 230v

----------

